# The Blog, New Beginnings in Manzanillo



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anyone know why the Blog "New Beginnings in Manzanillo" has been silent since the last posting on July 29, 2010. Is she still in Manzanillo, or has she gone back to Canada. I don't know her, but it seems strange that she hasn't been posting in so long yet the Blog is still there, although this did happen once before.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Just lots of changes in her life ... not all went as planned. Don't know if she's still there but I met her in a local bloggers lunch about 3 years ago in Santiago


----------

